# Adding Cardio to a Push/Pull/Legs Routine



## JuXtaposed (Aug 29, 2006)

I quit smoking a month ago, and I want to add cardio to my 3 day Push/Pull/Legs routine to improve my stamina. However, since I'm trying to bulk, I don't want to burn too many calories. I was thinking about starting with 30 minutes of walking (maybe on an incline) once per week. Would that be a good starting point, or should I start with something else (like stationary biking instead)?

Also, which days would work best for my training routine? I was thinking about something like:

Monday: Push
Tuesday: Legs
Thursday: Pull
Saturday: Cardio

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 29, 2006)

JuXtaposed said:


> I quit smoking a month ago, and I want to add cardio to my 3 day Push/Pull/Legs routine to improve my stamina. However, since I'm trying to bulk, I don't want to burn too many calories. I was thinking about starting with 30 minutes of walking (maybe on an incline) once per week. Would that be a good starting point, or should I start with something else (like stationary biking instead)?
> 
> Also, which days would work best for my training routine? I was thinking about something like:
> 
> ...



bolded and good job on quiting smoking


if you dont like runnign or walking use an eliptical or a stationary bike


----------



## JuXtaposed (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the quick response. I have 2 quick questions:

1. Will doing cardio 3x per week hinder my weight gain?
2. Will I be overtraining my legs by doing cardio 3x per week in addition to lifting?


----------



## kenwood (Aug 29, 2006)

JuXtaposed said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I have 2 quick questions:
> 
> 1. Will doing cardio 3x per week hinder my weight gain?-*keep it low intensity cardio*2. Will I be overtraining my legs by doing cardio 3x per week in addition to lifting?-* not if you do cardio on ur offdays and do low intensity*.


in bolded


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 29, 2006)

Cardio will most probably hinder your gains. Eating a bit more helps lower that effect, but its still probably going to happen.

Though you can always put the weight on once your CV fitness is at a good level, by lowering the intensity of the cardio and....eating more.

If you do about 15-20 minutes of low intensity cardio (like a brisk walk/slow jog) after you weight train, with a day of slightly higher intensity cardio i think itd be okay.

As long as you get enough rest and food in there. If youre worried about overtraining, take the volume down on your weights a tad for a while, and ease into it or something.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 30, 2006)

how old are you?, HIIT Cardio twice a week for 15 Min on your off days, but I dont know if thats a good Idea because you were a smoker.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 30, 2006)

probably not a good idea to start with HIT. Maybe one day of like 10 sprints with a min rest between and the other day or two should be low intensity cardio. better to start off a bit slower to let the adaptations occur gradually and without complication.


----------



## Gordo (Aug 30, 2006)

Gradual acclimation is the way to go with cardio. If your cals are solid then 2-3x a week will be fine, perhaps optimal for a bulk.


----------



## JuXtaposed (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I'm thinking about starting off with cardio 2x per week. 1 day will be high intensity cardio, and another will be low intensity after weight training. Should I avoid doing the cardio on the same day I do my legs?


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 30, 2006)

After at least 2 months, go see a docter and ask if you can do Guerilla Cardio. Pure fat burning without muscle loss. Make sure you eat after the cardio though.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 30, 2006)

Starting with incline treadmill walking 1-2 days a week is good.  Work it up to 2-3 days per week.  Moving into anaerobic territory isn't necessary if you are just looking for health benefits and a little general fitness improvement.  However, if you do, I would still start by building some type of conditioning base with solid state cardio.

Doing cardio 3 days per week should not hinder your gains if you are eating enough to compensate.  I wouldn't be performing 90 minute cardio sessions each time, but 3 days of 30 minutes on the treadmill is very reasonable.


----------



## JuXtaposed (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the advice CowPimp.


----------

